# Problem with web form



## sticker (Sep 27, 2002)

Hey all,

I've created forms before in Dreamweaver - with no problems, but for some reason, this recent form I produced is not working!

When submit form is click a blank email is opened, read to send to the correct email address, but no form data attached!

Help!

http://ctsdublin15.com/servicerequest.htm


----------



## deepdiver01 (Dec 23, 2004)

I think that the problem is is the post action


```
<form action="mailto:[email protected]" name="ServiceRequestForm" id="ServiceRequestForm">
```
You will need to have the action point to a mailing file.

I am not sure how to do this in a client side language. Never got that far before going to server side coding. Sorry.

I am sure 1 of the other guys will be able to help, or perhaps have a look at the code from 1 of the previous sites you set up.

Deep.


----------



## sticker (Sep 27, 2002)

Here's a field from a working form:


```

```
Looks the same basic code...

So stil stuck! It's probably a relatively small problem... but I'm missing it!


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

I have never heard of a form populating an email before in that manner, I have heard of javascript to do this, can you provide a link to that working form?

As deepdiver01 stated, you should create a form processor and submit to that.


----------



## sticker (Sep 27, 2002)

Sequal7 said:


> I have never heard of a form populating an email before in that manner, I have heard of javascript to do this, can you provide a link to that working form?
> 
> As deepdiver01 stated, you should create a form processor and submit to that.


I'm not sure I understand 'form processor' - 
In Dreanweaver -- create form box - create fields - nam,e them and then under the master window for form enter a mailto reference...

As it happens, the origional form is on a site thats currently offline... but I'm up'd it temporarly for you:
http://www.aimaaeuropehq.com/parts.htm

I've tested it - and it works! opens mail to client with info attached


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

Thanks for the link, if you want to, you can remove it again as I am certain I have found the problem you have...

First; A form processor is a php script that processes a forms values so you submit forms via phpmail function or IIS SMTP protocols that the server uses (no client like outlook express is started and the form values are sent by the server)

Now, as far as your problem goes...very interesting but it must be as I thought, this must be done with javascript...

Your working example page has an include to a *Scripts/AC_RunActiveContent.js* so the form values must be sent through javascript in that componant.

The form your having problems with does not have that file included in the page, therefore no javascript (which is the only way I know of to do what your trying) can be processed.

I would suggest placing that include to the *AC_RunActiveContent.js* into the page and trying it again to see if that script is what sends the information to the email client.

If however your server allows php then a form that submits with a php or asp form processor would be the best way to send mail. It hides the email address, and stops spam in it's tracks, something that the email address in your forms currently may get alot of due to the plain text output of the address being harvested by email BOTS.

I would be happy to help you create a php form that send email without having to open outlook express or any other email client on the users computer if you wanted to use that instead of mailto: link


----------



## sticker (Sep 27, 2002)

Sequal7 said:


> Thanks for the link, if you want to, you can remove it again as I am certain I have found the problem you have...
> 
> First; A form processor is a php script that processes a forms values so you submit forms via phpmail function or IIS SMTP protocols that the server uses (no client like outlook express is started and the form values are sent by the server)
> 
> ...


The php form you mention, Is it created it Dreamweaver? I far prefer to know how to fix this issue myself - so I don't run into the same problem down the road.

Many thanks for your kind offer all the same!


----------



## Sequal7 (Apr 15, 2001)

The link you provided in the first post wasn't created using dreamweaver, it is a microsoft created page (frontpage or word) so you should consider cleaning it up (alot)

To get the Scripts folder inside the new site folder, there are two options:
1. Copy the Scripts folder from the site folder into the current site folder.
or
2. Create a new HTML file from scratch and add a *Flash object or email form* to the page. This will force Dreamweaver to automatically generate the Scripts folder and the accompanying JavaScript file inside it.

Make sure you upload the Scripts folder and the AC_RunActiveContent.js file.

PHP can be created using any text editor, and yes even Dreamweaver, it is a server language.

You can create your own by googling php email scripts


----------



## sticker (Sep 27, 2002)

The origional html document was a template doc that a friend approached me with to add the physical form - so not guilty on the untidy coding end of things!

Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## sticker (Sep 27, 2002)

Sequal7 said:


> Thanks for the link, if you want to, you can remove it again as I am certain I have found the problem you have...
> 
> First; A form processor is a php script that processes a forms values so you submit forms via phpmail function or IIS SMTP protocols that the server uses (no client like outlook express is started and the form values are sent by the server)
> 
> ...


Hey Sequal7,

My client lost data on his server so I'm back to square one!

I don't suppose I could take you up on your offer to create a php form that send mail without opening mail client (eg outlook/outlook express) - ?!

Here's the link to the forms I'm having difficulty with

http://www.ctsdublin15.com/servicerequest.htm

&

http://www.ctsdublin15.com/contact.htm

I'm just a little lost with it all! any help would be appreciated!

Do you require me to mail you the html files?

The client tells me it's a frontpage template site.

Thanks


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

sticker said:


> Looks the same basic code...


The difference between the form tag in the form that works and the one that doesn't is the one that works has a *method* attribute where the one that doesn't does not have a method attribute. Try adding a 'method="post"' attribute to the form tag in the form that doesn't work and see if that solves your problem.

Peace...


----------



## sticker (Sep 27, 2002)

It worked tomdkat... many thanks...

As a matter of interest, is there a way to have the info read a little more legibly? the info is mailed as code and it's heard for the client to read...

Is there a way in Dreamweaver to make the form more reader friendly?

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

To format the e-mail that is sent more legibly, I would use a form processing script that runs on the server to format the e-mail. I recommend checking out FormMail by Tectite. If you must have the form send the e-mail directly, as you currently are doing, see if DynamicDrive.com has some JavaScript you can use to do the e-mail formatting.

Good luck!

Peace...


----------



## sticker (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks tomdkat.... appreciate the help!


----------

